# Howling!



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Oh dear I have a howler!!!! Leaving Alfie alone while I took Nellie for a walk I thought I would record what he is like when I am out. He howled for a bit then cried. I have nevef had a howler before


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a saying, which is "dogs bark and babies cry", it is something we will never be able to stop as humans ... and I guess howling is the same, some dogs will howl in certain situations, just avoiding too much of it is what is needed.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I've just never come across howling before and I have lived with 6 other dogs...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well personally I would carry him with you when you take Nellie for a walk. It's a bonding process for you all that way. I am surprised that he was still unsettled when you left him in the kitchen with Nellie though. Poor little mite must really be missing his litter mates.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

yep when I got George I use to take him on the walk with me and Harry which he loved. Me and my friend would take it in turns to carry him. It is good for them also to get use to meeting othe people and dogs as well. Not sure what you can do about the howling though? my neighboro said that he would cry when I first left in the morning for a while but this did improve after a while.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Alfie & poor you!! - is there anyone who could sit with Alfie for 20 minutes while you walk Nellie? The second night we had ruby she sounded like a lost seagull when we were all upstairs, trying to sleep. It only lasted a couple of nights, so hopefully it's just part of Alfie settling in. 
And as said, you could carry Alfie on a walk - although I tried this and she just wriggled and wriggled and it was hard to hold her. Maybe take her in a pet carry or a large bag? 
I promise it won't last forever


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Are Nellie and Alfie crated together? Or side by side?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Fingers crossed but I think I have found a way for him to settle better although I may regret it in the end with no furniture left. This morning I went to work for an hour and half and left him in the lounge with the crate door open and the tv on. Nellie was down the hall in the kitchen, she has never been crated and is really good. I put on my phone to record and he cried for about 10 mins with a couple of howls and then silence for the next hour 

I think you're right about the walking, hopefully one of my sons will be helpful enough to carry him while we go out for a walk. Not sure I could manage both on my own. Alfie will have is second injection next week so wont be long before he can come on a short walk  Feeling more positive today!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I always carried Bonnie with me when I took Dexter for walks while she was still tiny. She would have been devastated if I had left her behind! She used to sit in a backpack that I wore back to front. She was zipped in with her head poking out!


----------

